# Lake Winyah



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey MS. Need a little intel on this lake plz. Friend and I are heading up Friday for a long weekend of bass n walleye fishing. Watched Major League fishing featuring this lake. I’m more interested in the walleye population though. Pm’s are more than welcome as this is a smaller fishery. Ty. Shrubby


----------



## Tom D (Mar 2, 2012)

No responses- Might want to go back to the D. HaHa!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like a bunch of tight lipped fishermen in the Alpena area. Must be lights out fishing!!! Nothing MS? Shrubby


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

I lived there but never fished it - always concentrated on either Grand or Long lakes. I don't think I even know anyone who fished it.


----------



## Zib (Jan 7, 2008)

I've been going up to the Alpena area since the mid 70's & never fished Winyah. Hell I didn't even know about the lake until I seen it on Major League Fishing.


----------



## coyote-hunter (Apr 3, 2009)

It’s not so much as a tight lipped thing as it’s a no one fishes for walleye there thing. I live in Alpena and am a die hard walleye guy. I’ve never fished Winyah. Not once. Is there walleye there...sure. In fact there are (or were) some giants. 7-8 years ago a few were caught on tip ups there. I know of at least 3 that were landed that went12-14 lbs that one winter. The TBWC runs the James Farm walleye stocking pond for the DNR. The over run for that tank goes to lake Winyah. Every year when the tank gets flushed, there are a few hundred fingerlings that get flushed into The lake so it’s lightly stocked. What you’re doing is needle in a haystack type fishing, which can be awesome if you find that needle. Good luck and enjoy your weekend!


----------



## 5eyes (Jan 24, 2003)

coyote-hunter gives good advice


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

If your a largemouth bass guy and have researched any lakes in that region, 2 lakes stand out. Fletcher's and Winyah. Actually 3, the other being Tomahawk flooding also. Winyah looks real fishy but can be very challenging. One day I've boated 25 lbs of fish while another only 5. Cloudy days are best on on largemouths. Sunny days gets the smallie bite going. There ARE nice smallies in Winyah also. It's part of Thunder river so fish travel from Huron into that waterway. You'll catch smallies where you'd never expect them.


----------



## coyote-hunter (Apr 3, 2009)

Fish cannot get into Winyah from Huron. There’s a dam or 2 ensuring that can’t happen.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Well there are smallmouth in there.


----------

